# Tyne and Wear IHS Branch Meeting Sunday 28/09/11



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Shiny new thread for September's meeting which is on Sunday the 25th of September 2011

As usual it will be held at Team Reptiles and will start at 6pm. 

Subs are £1.50 for IHS members and £2 if you are not a member of the IHS

This month we are having an equipment swap shop, so bring down any equipment you do not need and you can swap or sell it at the meeting.

We will also be doing sexing and free nail clipping. If you are going to bring any reptiles down could you please pm myself of wrxadz so we have an idea of what to expect. 

Hot and cold refreshments and biscuits will be provided.

See you all there.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

We have had a cancellation so have 2 seats available for this Sunday's show. Seats are £20 each. Please pm me or wrxadz if your interested.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## satre08 (Aug 10, 2009)

hope everyone has fun on the trip to doncaster this weekend!!

im getting excited for the next meeting already :2thumb:


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

only one seat left for donny now, if any one wants it but cant get in to pay deposit i will take pay-pal if it helps just pm me.

seats are £20 each to members.
meeting @ team reptiles 7.30.
leaving at 8.00am Sunday 18th.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

is it both lizard AND snake sexing at the meeting...?


----------



## Neno (Sep 7, 2011)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> is it both lizard AND snake sexing at the meeting...?


I'd like to know too, I hope to be around, and if I am ... my 8' Boa shall be driving lol


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

would it be worth bringing Hunter the Bosc to be sexed and my 3 cresties?


----------



## satre08 (Aug 10, 2009)

yep folks lizard and snake sexing at the meeting, bosc need to be larger to sex than your though jon! hope hes gettng on well anyway

rachel


----------



## SKD (Apr 5, 2011)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> would it be worth bringing Hunter the Bosc to be sexed and my 3 cresties?


Jon I think your cresties are still a little too young to be sexed mate, I could be wrong tho.

I may be harry just to show him off and to find out his morph as I'm confused on what he is:lol2:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

yeah they are too young to sex definatly, but you can pour sex, in which one of those jewlers things is needed to magnify it x35 times to see 

and you should bring harry, i want to meet him, and iv never seen a adult crestie before 

also is he not a buckskin?


----------



## SKD (Apr 5, 2011)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> yeah they are too young to sex definatly, but you can pour sex, in which one of those jewlers things is needed to magnify it x35 times to see
> 
> and you should bring harry, i want to meet him, and iv never seen a adult crestie before
> 
> also is he not a buckskin?


I think harry is but with a bit of dalmantion in him as over the past few months spots have been appearing on him


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

SKD said:


> I think harry is but with a bit of dalmantion in him as over the past few months spots have been appearing on him


Crested Gecko Morphs are head battering but I am slowly getting the hang of it :lol2:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

tazzyasb said:


> Crested Gecko Morphs are head battering but I am slowly getting the hang of it :lol2:


would it be worth bringing my cresties and bosc to be sexed?


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

one more sleep till donny im on my way to pick up the mini bus. see you all at 7.30 outside team reptiles tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> would it be worth bringing my cresties and bosc to be sexed?


Likely alot easier to bring the cresties in to be sexed jon, but they still look too small, but if you wanna have them identified etc feel free . the bosc is too young to be sexed right now and best off left as will be quite full of members at this meeting and abit pushed for space with the bosc with amount of heat gonna be needed for everyones stuff , i suggest having a long chat to lewis at this meeting hes really knowledgeable with them. see you soon 


see you at 8 adam  and all other people coming ..... i wont let adam play his WHAM cd in bus :lol2:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

two of my cresties are JUST under 9g, i know you can pour sex, but does that have to be at 10g too? obv i know it changes from crestie to crestie and each is diifferent.

and to all going to donny, Happy shopping


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Jon I will speak to Suez and if she is coming to the meet she maybe able to sex your cresties. She has a lot more experience of sexing small cresties then any of us in the shop.

Hope everyone enjoys the trip to donny tomorrow. Make sure you come on this thread to tell us all about your new buys 


Thanks
Tara


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Hope everyone had a brilliant time at Doncaster yesterday.

You can all tell us what lovely new reptiles you got at this months meet :no1:


----------



## mackem hiss (Nov 27, 2008)

Just a reminder as well guys, we will be starting to take deposits for our Birmingham trip at this months meet, so if your interested in going come and see me at the meet or drop me, Tara or Adam a pm with your name and how many seats you will need
Cheers guys!


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

mackem hiss said:


> Just a reminder as well guys, we will be starting to take deposits for our Birmingham trip at this months meet, so if your interested in going come and see me at the meet or drop me, Tara or Adam a pm with your name and how many seats you will need
> Cheers guys!


what date is bham and is it like donny?


----------



## mackem hiss (Nov 27, 2008)

Its nothing like Donny no, we're getting a behind the scenes tour of Birmingham nature park's reptile house


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

ooo still sounds good - and what are people bringing to the swap shop on sun?


----------



## watty1100 (Apr 12, 2010)

Have just found out that Durham Wildlife Trust are doing an adder survey and i have asked if i can help out, and they are looking for other volunteers. The areas they are covering is Hedleyhope fell, Hamsterly forest and a few reservoirs and are holding training days early next month. Dont know much more details than that yet but if anybody is intrested in helping see me or Michelle at the meeting and hopefully i will have a few more details by then.


----------



## watty1100 (Apr 12, 2010)

Just a few more details of the Adder Survey, its being run by Durham Wildlife Trust as part of a national survey by the National Amphibian and Reptile Recording Scheme ( google NARRS to find their website ) as nobody knows how many adders there are in England. There are about 12 sites they want to keep an eye on with around 3 - 6 visits required to check on adder numbers. As far as im aware its a group based thing led by a DWT member and full training is given. If you want to get in touch with Helen Haliday at the DWT <[email protected]> she will let you know when training days are on and any more details you require.


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

im looking for 60 high exoterras if anyone has any for the swap meeting i have other size exoterras available also uv lights and starters , gargoyle geckos , day geckos and cash for swaps see yous on sunday


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

i have a Brand New, unused, unopened still in box w/instructions 300w Habistat Temp hermostat - looking for ceramic bulbs 150w or above also large cork bark pieces


----------



## GazP19 (Aug 26, 2010)

got a load of heat mats and an unused 100w mat stat, after cash or a nice perch for my carpet python, so java or nice big bits of cork bark


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

is sue attending? i have some cresties to sex


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

Just a quick reminder, the meeting of the Tyne and Wear IHS is tomorrow night. As usual it will be held at Team Reptiles and will start at 6pm. 

Subs are £1.50 for IHS members and £2 if you are not a member of the IHS

This month we are having an equipment swap shop, so bring down any equipment you do not need and you can swap or sell it at the meeting.

We will also be doing sexing and free nail clipping. If you are going to bring any reptiles down could you please pm myself of wrxadz so we have an idea of what to expect. 

Hot and cold refreshments and biscuits will be provided.

See you all there.

Thanks
Chris.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

can i bring my 3 cresties to be sexed


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Jon you can bring them down in case Sue is here, however due to the size of them I do think they are too small to be sexed at the moment.

Steve speak to me about 60 high exoterras pls. 

Thanks
Tara


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

great to see everyone tonight great night with great people and to top it off ive just come home to approximatley 300 milk frog eggs happy days :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

same as above, minus the milk frog eggs - instead i got my bosc to eat some crix!!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Yay for milk frog eggs and Jon's cricket eating bosc :2thumb:

Thanks to everyone who attended last night.

Rachel will get the minutes up over the next few days.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## Neno (Sep 7, 2011)

Really good to put extra faces to names and names to faces in the shop - roll on the 1st bday meet next month!


----------



## satre08 (Aug 10, 2009)

very sorry for the super late response i'm a very busy uni student with deadlines that make me panic alot as well as being a (quite useless) tyne and wear IHS branch secretary!

minutes for septembers meeting

doncaster trip went down very well thanks a lot to adam! (yes i know its a bit delayed, again sorry :whistling2
our swap shop was a success again, a few people got what they were looking for, this is the second time we've tried out swap shop and i think it'll be done again so don't worry if you've still got things lying around to swap!

deposits started being taken for barry's trip to birmingham nature park this meeting, more deposits, or full payments if you would like to pay in full, can be payed next meeting (or feel free to pop into team reptiles and we'll add your name and deposit to the list) 
seats are £25 each

our venue was discussed and after augusts suggestions of venues in dunston and blaydon, members agreed that it would be sensible to use a larger venue when we have shows etc such as slippery42's very popular DWA talk brought in a record number of members (we managed to squeeze everyone in!)

don't forget everyone north east responsible reptile keepers show is next sunday! 

heres the facebook link with further info 
North East Responsible Reptile Keeping | Facebook

and the RFUK page too
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...n/723691-north-east-reptile-show-october.html

exhibits include slippery42's DWA exhibit, and our very own monitormad's exhibitions of monitors! looking forward to it already!!

again sorry for being very late! :whistling2:

rachel


----------

